

Senator Rand Paul is suing the National Security Agency - PKop
https://www.defendthe4th.com/

======
tzs
As far as I can see, this site consists of a single page that tries to collect
your name, email address, and zip code. There are no links to anything
describing whatever organization is behind the site. Nothing to show if this
is affiliate with Senator Paul, or approved by him.

This simply looks and acts too much like a scam site trying to capitalize on
concern over the NSA to collect people's information.

I signed (with a fake name, email address, and zip code, of course) just to
see if maybe that was the point and the site would give me a lecture about
giving such information to such an obviously sketchy site, but no.

(Note: I'm not saying that it IS a scam, just that it looks like a scam)

